# الجامعات والمعاهد المتخصصة في تخريج متخصصون في هندسة المساحة في جميع انحاء العالم



## أحمد الأكشر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
_كل عام وانتم بخير _
_نظرا للاهمية الكبرى لاعمال المساحة في المشاريع الهندسية بكافة تخصصاتها._
_فانه من الضروري معرفة الجامعات والمعاهد المتخصصة في تخريج كوادر فنيه مدربة للعمل في مجال هندسة المساحة _
_وكذلك الجامعات التي يمكن عمل دراسات عليا في مجال هندسة المساحة ._
_وهذا لكي تتضح الرؤيا للراغبين في دخول المجال وتطوير الكادر العامل في مجال المساحة نظرا لاهميتها ._
_و الله ولي التوفيق وهو من وراء القصد _
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_​


----------



## هاجس اليمن (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي الكريم
على هذه المشاركة الحلوة


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مساحة سامح (12 أكتوبر 2008)

نظرا لاهمية الموضوع والنفع العام 
حسب علمي فإن العاملين في مجال المساحة خريجوا 
جامعة بنها كلية الهندسة تخصص هندسة المساحة 
المعهد العالي للمهن الهندسية / تخصص هندسة المساحة - بنغازي / ليبيا 
كلية الآداب قسم الجغرافيا شعبة الخرائط 
المعهد الفني الصناعي شعبة مساحة 

ارجوا اضافة المزيد من الجامعات والمعاهد ................. 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ربيع الشام (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني هل من كليات لهندسة المساحة تستقبل الطلاب العرب خريجين المعاهد التوسطة ليكملو دراستهم الجامعية في الاختصاصات المماثلة أرجو المساعدة في هذا الأمر الهام وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ ربيع الشام
في كثير من الاقطار العربية جامعات خاصة وهي جامعات تقبل الطلبة القادرين دفع تكاليف الدراسة فيها بغض النظر من المعدل والتحصيل الدراسي ولك التحية


----------



## هيماس احمد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

فى السودان يدرس تخصص المساحه فى جامعتى السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا وجامعه الخرطوم حيث توفر الجامعتين مجالا للدراسات العليا


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (13 أكتوبر 2008)

وفي العراق يدرس تخصص هندسة المساحة في كلية الهندسة جامعة بغداد قسم هندسة المساحة وكذلك اقسام المساحة في المعاهد الفنية المنتشرة في انحاء اقطر تخرج دبلوم مساحة.


----------



## مولاي الشامي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

اخوكم مولاي من الجزائر 

بالنسبة لهدا التخصص في الجزائر أي دراسات في مجال المساحة والأعمال الطبوغرافية 

فالدراسة تتم في المركز الوطني للتقنيات الفضائية بأرزيو (وهران)

يتم من خلالها الحصول على شهادة :

- مهندس دولة في الاعمال الطبوغرافية والعلوم الجيوديزية والتخصصات كالتالي:
*مساحة(cadastre)
*هندسة مدنية(genie Civil)
*سلالم صغيرة (petite Echelle )تخصص يقتصر على العسكريين 
-تقني سامي في الاعمال الطبوغرافية
-تقني في الطبوغرافيا 
ويوجد في التكوين المهني فروع تكون التقنيين فقط :
-مركز التكوين المهني (البيض،غرداية،المدية)


----------



## الفهيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا موضوع جميل جدا ومهم


----------



## امير عوض (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*المعاهد*

في فلسطين يوجد هذا التخصص في جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين وانا احد الطلبه الذين يدرسون هذا التخصص هندسة المساحة والجيوماتكس


----------



## م فلسطيني (13 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا التخصص موجود اخواني في جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين في مدينة الخليل في فلسطين


----------



## eng ali m k (14 ديسمبر 2008)

في السعوديه يوجد في جامعة الملك سعود في كليه الهندسه برنامج الهندسة المساحيه ويعتبر القسم الوحيد في جامعات الخليج العربي 
أيضا يوجد في الكليات التقنية تخصص مساحه


----------



## مصعب العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً ... اضافة الى جامعة بغداد يوجد قسم هندسة المساحة في الكليات التقنية الهندسية ايضاً.


----------



## مصعب العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً...


----------



## مصعب العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصعب العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Thank you very mach


----------



## صالح أرحومة (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخى احمد على طرح هدا الموضوع وهو مهم جدا


----------



## دايم العز (15 ديسمبر 2008)

كذلك في السعودية هناك الكليات التقنية 

وتخرج دبلوم مساحة 

مدة الدراسة سنتين ونصف بعد الثانوية العامة

الرابط التالي للكلية التقنية بالرياض

http://www.rct.edu.sa/

شكرا


----------



## hammood1987 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

يوجد هذا التخصص في الجامعة التي ادرس فيها وانا ادرس هذا التخصص في جامعة بوليتنيك فلسطين في الخليل


----------



## offa555 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم فعلا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
يوجد ايضا المعهد العالي للمهن الهندسية ......مدينة مسلاته \ ليبيا يوجد بهذا المعهد قسم( هندسة المساحة) يعمل على تخريج الكوادر الفنية فى هندسة المساحة والطرق ........يوجد بهذا القسم افضل المعامل واحدث الاجهزه المساحية .....
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني هناك كذلك قسم هندسة المساحة في الكلية التقنية \ محافظة كركوك \ العراق


----------



## Nabeel Makki (16 أغسطس 2010)

تم بعون الله تعالى تأسيس اول معهد تقني في محافظة عدن الجمهورية اليمنية تحت اشراف وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني في ابريل عام 2009 وقد لاقى نجاحاً ملموساً وذلك بفضل الله تعالى ويعتمد 70% من الدراسة على الناحية العملية ومازال عدد الطلبة في ازدياد مستمر وعدد ساعات الدراسة هي 520 ساعة يتحصل فيها الدارس على شهادة الدبلوم معتمدة من قبل وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني.
يتم الالتحاق بالمعهد لخريجي الثانوية العامة بقسميه العلمي والادبي كما تم ايضاً التحاق طلبة كلية الهندسة جامعة عدن وذلك نظراً للجانب العملي الذي يولي فيه المعهد اهتماماً خاصاً 
ويتم بالمعهد تدريس المبادئ الاساسية لمساحة الطرق وكيفية الحسابات اليدوية قبل الولوج الى البرامج الهندسية واستخدام الحاسوب وكذلك جهاز المحطة الشاملة (Total Station)
بالامكان الالتحاق للطلبة من خارج اليمن مع العلم بان هناك طلبة بالدفعة الثالثة من السعودية التحقوا بالمعهد وقد انهوا الدراسة هذا الشهر
بلغ عدد الطلبة الدارسين في المعهد حتى الآن 150 طالب منهم 40 طالب من طلبة كلية الهندسة جامعة عدن ويقوم الطلبة باعداد مشروع التخرج في نهاية الدورة الدراسية والدفاع عنها امام لجنة مكونة من ممثلين من مكتب وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني ومكتب وزارة الاشغال العامة والطرق ونقابة المهندسيين اليمنيين فرع عدن ومندوب من نقابة المقاولين فرع عدن وكلية الهندسة جامعة عدن
رسوم الدراسة عبارة عن 120000 ريال يمني (600 دولار امريكي) مدة الدراسة 520 ساعة فعلية أي ما يقارب 8 أشهر لخريجي الثانوية العامة ومابين 4 إلى 5 أشهر لطلبة كلية الهندسة .
لايمكن الدراسة عبر الانتساب لان 70% من الدراسة يختص في الجانب العملي.
الشهادة معتمدة من قبل وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني في الجمهورية اليمنية ويتم اعتمادها من قبل وزارة الخارجية اليمنية وهذا طبعاً معتمد من قبل الدول التي لديها تبادل في الخبرات التعليمية مع وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني للجمهورية اليمنية
واذا هناك دول ليس لديها تبادل خبرات مع الجمهورية اليمنية فليس لدينا مانع ان نقوم بمراسلة هذه الجهات الخارجية واتباع السبل القانونية لاخد موافقة واعتماد شهادتنا لدي هذه الجهات
ليس هناك سن معين للقبول اهم شئ هو اعتماد شهادة الثانوية العامة او ما يعدلها.
كما يقوم المعهد بتدريس دورات تخصصية لطلبة كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة المدنية مثل steel structure reinforced concrete design structural analysis


----------



## Nabeel Makki (16 أغسطس 2010)

معهد الامتياز للمساحة والطرق محافظة عدن الجمهورية اليمنية

تم بعون الله تعالى تأسيس اول معهد تقني في محافظة عدن الجمهورية اليمنية تحت اشراف وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني في ابريل عام 2009 وقد لاقى نجاحاً ملموساً وذلك بفضل الله تعالى ويعتمد 70% من الدراسة على الناحية العملية ومازال عدد الطلبة في ازدياد مستمر وعدد ساعات الدراسة هي 520 ساعة يتحصل فيها الدارس على شهادة الدبلوم معتمدة من قبل وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني.
يتم الالتحاق بالمعهد لخريجي الثانوية العامة بقسميه العلمي والادبي كما تم ايضاً التحاق طلبة كلية الهندسة جامعة عدن وذلك نظراً للجانب العملي الذي يولي فيه المعهد اهتماماً خاصاً 
ويتم بالمعهد تدريس المبادئ الاساسية لمساحة الطرق وكيفية الحسابات اليدوية قبل الولوج الى البرامج الهندسية واستخدام الحاسوب وكذلك جهاز المحطة الشاملة (Total Station)
بالامكان الالتحاق للطلبة من خارج اليمن مع العلم بان هناك طلبة بالدفعة الثالثة من السعودية التحقوا بالمعهد وقد انهوا الدراسة هذا الشهر
بلغ عدد الطلبة الدارسين في المعهد حتى الآن 150 طالب منهم 40 طالب من طلبة كلية الهندسة جامعة عدن ويقوم الطلبة باعداد مشروع التخرج في نهاية الدورة الدراسية والدفاع عنها امام لجنة مكونة من ممثلين من مكتب وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني ومكتب وزارة الاشغال العامة والطرق ونقابة المهندسيين اليمنيين فرع عدن ومندوب من نقابة المقاولين فرع عدن وكلية الهندسة جامعة عدن
رسوم الدراسة عبارة عن 120000 ريال يمني (600 دولار امريكي) مدة الدراسة 520 ساعة فعلية أي ما يقارب 8 أشهر لخريجي الثانوية العامة ومابين 4 إلى 5 أشهر لطلبة كلية الهندسة .
لايمكن الدراسة عبر الانتساب لان 70% من الدراسة يختص في الجانب العملي.
الشهادة معتمدة من قبل وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني في الجمهورية اليمنية ويتم اعتمادها من قبل وزارة الخارجية اليمنية وهذا طبعاً معتمد من قبل الدول التي لديها تبادل في الخبرات التعليمية مع وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني للجمهورية اليمنية
واذا هناك دول ليس لديها تبادل خبرات مع الجمهورية اليمنية فليس لدينا مانع ان نقوم بمراسلة هذه الجهات الخارجية واتباع السبل القانونية لاخد موافقة واعتماد شهادتنا لدي هذه الجهات
ليس هناك سن معين للقبول اهم شئ هو اعتماد شهادة الثانوية العامة او ما يعدلها.
كما يقوم المعهد بتدريس دورات تخصصية لطلبة كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة المدنية مثل steel structure reinforced concrete design structural analysis


----------



## africano800 (16 أغسطس 2010)

هل كلية الاداب قسم جغرافيا شعبة مساحه وخرائط يقبل ادبي و علمي ام علمي فقط


----------



## اشرف عابدين (29 أغسطس 2010)

هل يمكن ان نعتبر الاخوة المصريين خريجى كلية الاداب قسم الجغرافية مساحين


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (30 أغسطس 2010)

nabeel makki قال:


> معهد الامتياز للمساحة والطرق محافظة عدن الجمهورية اليمنية
> 
> تم بعون الله تعالى تأسيس اول معهد تقني في محافظة عدن الجمهورية اليمنية تحت اشراف وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني في ابريل عام 2009 وقد لاقى نجاحاً ملموساً وذلك بفضل الله تعالى ويعتمد 70% من الدراسة على الناحية العملية ومازال عدد الطلبة في ازدياد مستمر وعدد ساعات الدراسة هي 520 ساعة يتحصل فيها الدارس على شهادة الدبلوم معتمدة من قبل وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني.
> يتم الالتحاق بالمعهد لخريجي الثانوية العامة بقسميه العلمي والادبي كما تم ايضاً التحاق طلبة كلية الهندسة جامعة عدن وذلك نظراً للجانب العملي الذي يولي فيه المعهد اهتماماً خاصاً
> ...





السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة 
كيف يمكن التسجيل في هذا المعهد حيث لا يوجد رابط الاكتروني (موقع او بريد)
وخصوصا للطلبة العراقين وماهية الاجرائات المطلوبة للتسجيل وما هي الرسوم 
هناك تفاصيل كثيرة مثل السكن والخ....

كذلك اطلب من الاخوة والاخوات ان يضعوا مواقع هذه الجامهات والمعاهد

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Nabeel Makki قال:


> معهد الامتياز للمساحة والطرق محافظة عدن الجمهورية اليمنية
> 
> تم بعون الله تعالى تأسيس اول معهد تقني في محافظة عدن الجمهورية اليمنية تحت اشراف وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني في ابريل عام 2009 وقد لاقى نجاحاً ملموساً وذلك بفضل الله تعالى ويعتمد 70% من الدراسة على الناحية العملية ومازال عدد الطلبة في ازدياد مستمر وعدد ساعات الدراسة هي 520 ساعة يتحصل فيها الدارس على شهادة الدبلوم معتمدة من قبل وزارة التعليم الفني والمهني.
> يتم الالتحاق بالمعهد لخريجي الثانوية العامة بقسميه العلمي والادبي كما تم ايضاً التحاق طلبة كلية الهندسة جامعة عدن وذلك نظراً للجانب العملي الذي يولي فيه المعهد اهتماماً خاصاً
> ...



اخي Nabeel Makki لم يتم الرد على الاسألة المطروحة اعلاه

كيف يمكن التسجيل في هذا المعهد للطلبة الوافدين 
وكم رسوم التسجيل وهل متوفر السكن 
واذا امكن ارفاق الموقع لهذا المعهد
ارجو الرد


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الى جميع الاعضاء 
*ارجو احياء هذا الموضوع من جديد وذلك للتعرف على بقية الجامعات والمعاهد المتخصصة في هذا المجال 
ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## علي يخلف (23 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا و يريد مزيد من الايضاح للأخوة المساحين


----------



## noureldaim76 (18 فبراير 2011)

عايز اعمل ماجستير عن طريق البحث في هندسة المساحة عايز موضوع جيد ابحث فيه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (18 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جيد وأرجو الاهتمام به
الأخ ربيع الشام ... نعم يوجد بالأردن جامعات لاكمال الدراسة لمن يحمل دبلوم مساحة سنتين للحصول على البكالوريوس
وأشهر عالم في علم المساحة هو الدكتور يوسف صيام
واشهر جامعة بالنسبة لهندسة المساحة هي جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا
وأشهر معهد هو كلية وادي السير
مع تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (18 فبراير 2011)

فين يا اخى الكليات دى


----------



## عزمي حماد (18 فبراير 2011)

الأخ احمد حسن سيد
هذه الكليات موجودة بالأردن​


----------



## danial2012 (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للاخ الكريم.............
أذا ممكن تشرحلي اذا كان ممكن اكمال الدراسة بالنسبة لحاصل على شهادة تقني سامي ماسح طبوغرافي ..للحصول على شهادة مهندس...


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (18 مارس 2011)

thankssssss


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (27 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ود البلال (29 مارس 2011)

الاخ ازهر الشاهر
اين تلك الجامعات حدد لنا بالتفصيل / وهل يمكن بالمراسله عن بعد يمكن الدراسه


----------



## عاشور المندى (29 مارس 2011)

داخل جمهوريه مصر العربيه كليه الاداب قسم الجغرافيا شعبه المساحه والخرائط بالجامعات القاهره الاسكندريه الاسكندريه فرع دمنهور جنوب الوادى فرع سوهاج والمعاهد العليا كينج مريوط_المهد العالى للدراسات الادبيه (معهد خاص)


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (29 مارس 2011)

مصر فيها كلية هندسه مساحه ومعهد مساحه


----------



## م.هادي السماوي (30 يونيو 2011)

اتمنى معرفة مستوى هندسة المساحة عالميا بالنسبة للاقسام الهندسية في كليات الهندسة ...........مع التقدير


----------



## heshamfayed (27 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## علي الدبس (27 فبراير 2012)

في الاردن --الجامعه الاردنيه---حكوميه ----من اقوى جامعات العالم


----------



## adel104 (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## adel104 (27 فبراير 2012)

بالسودان :
1) جامعة الخرطوم - كلية الهندسة ( درجة بكلاريوس الشرف (5سنوات) ، ماجستير ، دكتوراه
2) جامعة السودان للعلوم ز التكنلوجيا (درجة بكلاريوس الشرف (5سنوات) ، ماجستير .
3)جامعة السودان للعلوم ز التكنلوجيا (درجة مهندس تقني(دبلوما) ( 3سنوات)
4) معهد ود المقبول .(دبلوما ) (سنتان)


----------

